

Yet another “Y Combinator of Korea” opens doors - kkim
http://vaiguoren.wordpress.com/2008/07/16/yet-another-y-combinator-of-korea-opens-door/

======
DenisM
Imitation == flattery. That's how you know you've made it.

------
arthurk
A copy can never surpass the original.

~~~
kobs
Please inform me on how following YC's model is not a Good Thing. YC is
clearly not omnipresent (and has an upperbound on the number of companies they
are able to devote resources to), so who cares if someone else decides to
start something similar?

I don't understand the criticism thrown at those starting ventures similar to
YC. Correct me if I'm wrong, but providing people with an opportunity to "make
something people want", create wealth, and do something they enjoy hardly
seems deplorable. I personally love to hear of new opportunities similar to YC
(especially in other countries). The more the merrier.

